# Has Anyone Been to Cesky Krumlov? [Czech Republic]



## PStreet1 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd be interested in reactions.  We've seen a lot of castles in lots of places, and we'll be seeing more this trip.  Is this one, and its village, truly a "must see," or is it, in fact, another castle.

I'm trying to plan out our time, and this side trip is causing me to go back and forth of whether to go or not.  I've checked Trip Advisor, and the reviews are mixed ("Must See," and "another castle") so I thought I'd ask the Tug community.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 9, 2015)

The Travel forum is more about "traveling" than specific locations, so I'm going to link it in the European Forum, as well.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 9, 2015)

IMO it's a must-see. The town itself is the must-see, even more than the castle. 

We've seen lots of castles - and as many are hum-drum anymore as special - in fact, we often don't bother with tours of castle interiors - but this town is special. We took a free walking tour that gathered in the square, and it was great. And we loved just wandering around. Very worth it.

Are you going to Prague too? I don't know whether you're driving, but we didn't feel like we needed a car in Czech Republic for just 2 town/city destinations, so we made use of low-cost shuttle vans. One picked up in Vienna where we turned in our car (which we'd used thru 3 countries) and took us to Cesky Krumlov. The second picked us up in Cesky Krumlov and took us to Prague. All pick-ups and drop-offs in Czech Republic were right from and to our hotel door. 

We did private stays in both places, of course. Almost anywhere in Cesky Krumlov will do because it's so small, but we totally lucked out in Prague for an amazingly great apartment and location, let me know if you need more info.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Been there, done that*

We stayed in Cesky Krumlov for 3 nights back in 2007, between stays in Karlovy Vary and Prague. Loved it. Stayed upstairs in a suite in a B&B that was once a butcher's house. Lovely town. Our hope is to go back some day. Be sure to stop in the small local museum...and tour the castle.

If you go, be aware that you should not drive into the center of Pesky Krumlov. We made that mistake and found ourselves in the midst of a pedestrian only area. Be aware also that you may have to trundle your bags for a way over cobblestone streets.


----------



## myoakley (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree that Cesky Krumlov is worth a visit when you are in Prague.  We took a day trip from Prague, and loved this charming little town.  But, if you have the time to spend a night there, I would do it.


----------



## happymum (Oct 9, 2015)

Ditto Laurie's post, almost word for word! Were there in May of this year and really enjoyed our visit. Lots of pleasant restaurants and a lovely atmosphere. We stayed overnight and really enjoyed seeing the castle lit up .


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 9, 2015)

We can't do overnight--already locked in to Prague reservations for the 3 nights we'll be there.  We're spending 3 nights in Budapest and then doing a river cruise to Nurenberg and then spending 3 nights in Prague before flying home.

We have been to Prague before, but not Budapest, and this will be our first river cruise.  We've laid out a bunch of stuff in Prague, and I'm debating about Cesky Krumlov because it's a 3 hour bus ride each way, so that leaves about 4 hours to do whatever exploring we'll be able to do before needing to catch the bus to return to Prague.  Thought about the theater in the castle since there are only two left in Europe on this scale, and of course, wandering the town--and whatever of the castle we're in the mood to do that day.

Thanks for the thoughts; I see that you are all positive about the experience.  : )


----------



## mav (Oct 9, 2015)

MOST definitely a must see.. amazing place, we went there 3 or 4 year ago for 4 nights and loved every second of it. I would have given anything to see it back in the 90's before the hordes took over. It was packed, as bad as Prague as far as tourists go.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Be sure to shake Ronald Reagan's hand*



PStreet1 said:


> We can't do overnight--already locked in to Prague reservations for the 3 nights we'll be there.  We're spending 3 nights in Budapest and then doing a river cruise to Nurenberg and then spending 3 nights in Prague before flying home.
> 
> We have been to Prague before, but not Budapest



When in Budapest, be sure to shake Ronald Reagan's hand. It's very shiny from others who have done this.

Hungarians seem to think very positively of Reagan...and of the American military. We ran into 2 memorials to American Military, too. See General Harry Hill Bandholtz's statue, for example (re: WW I).


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Where are they?  In the statue park?


----------



## mav (Oct 10, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> We can't do overnight--already locked in to Prague reservations for the 3 nights we'll be there.  We're spending 3 nights in Budapest and then doing a river cruise to Nurenberg and then spending 3 nights in Prague before flying home.
> 
> We have been to Prague before, but not Budapest, and this will be our first river cruise.  We've laid out a bunch of stuff in Prague, and I'm debating about Cesky Krumlov because it's a 3 hour bus ride each way, so that leaves about 4 hours to do whatever exploring we'll be able to do before needing to catch the bus to return to Prague.  Thought about the theater in the castle since there are only two left in Europe on this scale, and of course, wandering the town--and whatever of the castle we're in the mood to do that day.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts; I see that you are all positive about the experience.  : )


 
   If you like goodies, the Marriott Hotel right on the water has an amazing cake buffet starting I believe around 2pm.  It's all you can eat for only about $10 per  person. Genuine whipped cream to add to your goodies... I have very fond memories of Budapest


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 11, 2015)

The Scenic river cruise I was on two years ago included a day visit to Cesky Krumov from Passau.  Does your cruise have something like that as an add-on option?

I wouldn't want to miss it.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 11, 2015)

jlp879 said:


> The Scenic river cruise I was on two years ago included a day visit to Cesky Krumov from Passau.  Does your cruise have something like that as an add-on option?
> 
> I wouldn't want to miss it.



Ours has a trip to Salzburg, and we're going.  We go during the day from some small spot and the ship continues to Passau, and we return to Passau to rejoin the ship.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 11, 2015)

mav said:


> If you like goodies, the Marriott Hotel right on the water has an amazing cake buffet starting I believe around 2pm.  It's all you can eat for only about $10 per  person. Genuine whipped cream to add to your goodies... I have very fond memories of Budapest


.
We have an acquaintance whose mother is from Budapest, so he's been several times.  As nearly as I can tell, Budapest is truly a "city of food;"  as he said, "Food is really serious in Budapest."


----------



## mav (Oct 11, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> .
> We have an acquaintance whose mother is from Budapest, so he's been several times.  As nearly as I can tell, Budapest is truly a "city of food;"  as he said, "Food is really serious in Budapest."



 That's for sure! And I'm a foodie so I was in heaven! Wait till u see all the places that offer cake buffet. We had it at the Marriott . Decadent!! YUM! YUM!
 HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 12, 2015)

We DVR Rick Steves' travel programs and tonight we watched one called "Czech Republic:  Beyond Prague"  Rick was visiting several smaller towns and the last one was Cesky Krumlov.  It looked like a delightful place. He also had some footage of inside the castle.  You might want to check out the program. You can access this show at his website.


----------



## CCR (Oct 13, 2015)

We loved Cesky Krumlov.  The castle there was Beautiful and the town feels like a Fairy Tale.  If I remember correctly there were Bears in the moat.  We had our favorite meal of the trip at Tavern in Šatlavska Street.  We rode the bus for a couple hours there but there was a movie on the bus and beverages served.  We then rode the bus home and I still felt the trip was worth it.  However we had about 5-6 days in Prague so I felt we had extra time for a day trip here.  Beware if you don't like towns that feel like a tourist trap it can feel a little commercialized.  Despite this, I still loved it.

We also did a day trip to the Terezin Concentration Camp (rode the bus there) and it was worth the time.  Another side trip was to Kutná Hora and the Bone Church, this place I didn't love so much but it feels less like a tourist spot and where the people really live.  Two things I'd recommend are a tour of Prague that includes the Jewish Ghetto and a Communism Tour that reviews the WWII significant events in Prague and the many years following being ruled under communism.


----------



## lorenmd (Oct 16, 2015)

we drove down to cesky krumlov a couple weeks ago while we were staying in prague.  renting a car is cheap and the drive is freeway all the way.  it was still full of toursits but we had a nice day.  we took a raft down the  river which was very nice.  ate delicious food drank ice cold beer and walked around a beautiful town.  i would recommend.


----------

